# Grant Wilborn - bird taxi



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I think that is his name, he is out of N. Ogden I believe. I know someone that took him a bird. just curious if anyone used him before and what they thought. PM's please.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

nobody?


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Does some great stuff. You won't be dissappointed.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

he actually is working out of the shop that has my deer. i guess he just starting working out of there. It is dave's world wide taxidermy (Dave Butts) over by smith and edwards and he had a couple mounts in there and they looked really nice.


----------

